# Who's missing?



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I haven't seen anything of Mophie lately - I may have just missed their posts or have they gone? I love Donnie and need to see more of him!!

Also, whatever happened to Lola? I can't remember her owners username but she was a little fluffy puppy who joined about the same time as me!

Who else is conspicuous by their absence?

Bearcub (I think) with Florence and Freya?

WhippetAmy and Merlin?

I haven't been as active on here as usual lately and I know there are loads of new members so maybe I'm just missing the posts.

Is there a way of stalking people to see if they've been active on here??!!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Amy had to rehome Merlin and the other dog they took on and I think she left after that. If I'm thinking of the right Amy and Merlin that is anyway.

I wondered about Donnie the other day, couldn't for the life of me remember the posters name though. Awesome looking dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you go on their profiles it should tell you the last time they were active on the forum (unless they are in stealth mode, like I am)

I have also noticed an absence of quite a few regular members lately


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't seen Katylou i think that is her name.She lives near me and has Pepper the miniature schnauzer.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Amy had to rehome Merlin and the other dog they took on and I think she left after that. If I'm thinking of the right Amy and Merlin that is anyway.
> 
> I wondered about Donnie the other day, couldn't for the life of me remember the posters name though. Awesome looking dog.


Oh, I must have missed that, I knew she was having a few problems but I didn't realise Merlin had been rehomed.

Donnie is a fab dog isn't he, I love his ears....... Come on Mophie, where are you? We need our Donnie fix


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> If you go on their profiles it should tell you the last time they were active on the forum (*unless they are in stealth mode, like I am*)
> 
> I have also noticed an absence of quite a few regular members lately


Don't you want me to stalk you?? :sosp:

Stealth mode? I didn't know that existed (well, apart from Lily's of course!)


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I may have spotted Bearcub (I think that's their name) yesterday.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Mophie is still about, She has got married not long ago, Just msg'd her the link


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Modwyn was really active and then suddenly gone one day, account deleted .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Beth17 said:


> I think I may have spotted Bearcub (I think that's their name) yesterday.


Ahh, I must have just missed their posts then. Need to see more of the gorgeous Florence 



H0lly said:


> Mophie is still about, She has got married not long ago, Just msg'd her the link


Good to hear she's still about, she better get back on here and show off her stunning boy soon 



Dogless said:


> Modwyn was really active and then suddenly gone one day, account deleted .


Oh yeah, how strange  
I know we all hate (and they're not allowed) "I'm leaving" threads but every now and then I'll just think of someone (well their dog anyway!) and wonder where they've gone.
I wonder if anyone would miss me if I vanished in a poof of smoke!!!

Another one I thought of the other day was Eroswoof with Bumble, what ever happened to her, she was so lovely to me when I first joined and then she disappeared


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I vanished for 4 months i don't think anyone noticed


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I vanished for 4 months i don't think anyone noticed


I did!!! 

Where did you go anyway?

How dare you deprive us of the Beautiful Dora and handsome Otis :hand:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I scared eros away  I suggested going up to meet her one day to hand deliver a portrait .... and she vanished 
Im sorry


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I vanished for 4 months i don't think anyone noticed


I did, Dora is possibly my favourite boxer ever, so I missed you!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Vicky B and her beautiful boy- similar problems at a similar time with similar dogs with similar toys 

I miss you and wish you both well


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

H0lly said:


> I vanished for 4 months i don't think anyone noticed


I did but I thought you was called Dora! So couldn't find you to PM you to say thank you for the collar :lol:

Like with others, I think we remember the dog better than the username/person


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Modwyn was really active and then suddenly gone one day, account deleted .


Oh no, I wondered where she went to, she was lovely, sent me a Laurell K. Hamilton book to read



foxyrockmeister said:


> I wonder if anyone would miss me if I vanished in a poof of smoke!!!


The forum would definitely be a little more bereft of poo necklaces



foxyrockmeister said:


> Another one I thought of the other day was Eroswoof with Bumble, what ever happened to her, she was so lovely to me when I first joined and then she disappeared


Not 100% sure what went on there, but I thought Eroswoof was a sweetheart


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> I think I scared eros away  I suggested going up to meet her one day to hand deliver a portrait .... and she vanished
> Im sorry


Ahhh that explains it then, I'd probably run a mile too


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Haven't seen Katylou i think that is her name.She lives near me and has Pepper the miniature schnauzer.


I have Katie on facebook. Little Pepper is doing well and growing up fast! 

Can't remember her username but I haven't seen Santana the Shih Tzu in a while, she joined at the same time as me.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

So is it me thats missed or the woof??? I suspect the woof.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

H0lly said:


> I vanished for 4 months i don't think anyone noticed


I noticed too!



foxyrockmeister said:


> I wonder if anyone would miss me if I vanished in a poof of smoke!!!


You weren't posting as much recently and I even noticed that!

5h..76 something has gone as well. You know! What was his username? He was always involved in fights  And originally got a red blob but somehow won people around eventually. Was a new member, posted 1000s in a few months and then disappeared. Had an Akita and an American Bulldog.

And yes, whippetamy rehomed both dogs shortly after taking on the new collie. So she hasn't been back since.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh that explains it then, I'd probably run a mile too


I moved across the water .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I noticed too!
> 
> You weren't posting as much recently and I even noticed that!
> 
> ...


5Rivers79 I think!

You either loved him or hated him!!

He has Sammy the Akita and Lucky the Ambull

Where'd he go


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> You weren't posting as much recently and I even noticed that!


Aww Shucks, I'm flattered 

Where as you didn't disappear....... you just morphed :yikes: :sosp:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Talking of missing/AWOL members, I still miss Shibby and wonder how she is getting on with her two pups, loved her pinky and the brains sig 



foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh that explains it then, I'd probably run a mile too






Dogless said:


> I moved across the water .




My Christmas card list has just become two names shorter rrr:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I did!!!
> 
> Where did you go anyway?
> 
> How dare you deprive us of the Beautiful Dora and handsome Otis :hand:


Well one day i was on PF and..............My laptop died, took me 4 months to fix it 



LexiLou2 said:


> I did, Dora is possibly my favourite boxer ever, so I missed you!


Aww She sends slobby kisses



sailor said:


> I did but I thought you was called Dora! So couldn't find you to PM you to say thank you for the collar :lol:
> 
> Like with others, I think we remember the dog better than the username/person


I too remember the dos names, Its the same while out walking, I always say to OH , oh look its bertie/lola/dave/ruby I have not a clue what the humans are called 



foxyrockmeister said:


> 5Rivers79 I think!
> 
> You either loved him or hated him!!
> 
> ...


Would love to know how lucky is doing


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Right you bunch - here's some Donnie to keep you quiet


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

sailor said:


> Talking of missing/AWOL members, I still miss Shibby and wonder how she is getting on with her two pups, loved her pinky and the brains sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shibby, She was a lovely member, Shame she went


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've gotta ask and it's probably been said before but...what IS Donnie? Meant in the nicest possible way coz I think he's awesome looking but I just can't guess at what he is. Or do you not know?

What happened to Dotte? I think that was her name and I can't remember for the life of me what her dog was called which is unusual coz I usually remember the dogs name and not the posters.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Mophie said:


> Right you bunch - here's some Donnie to keep you quiet


YAY!!! Donnie!!!

Where have you been? How is the gorgeous boy? and of course little Monkey too 

Don't leave it so long again....... consider yourself told :hand:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm here  and so are Florence and Freya 

Had a hectic couple of months plus a broken laptop, and now it turns out early next year me, Florence, Freya and the OH of course are moving house again :crazy: although I have convinced the OH to allow me to look into doggy number 3 to make up for it...


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

How about DoggieBag? Haven't seen them in a while but he was quite a prolific poster when I first joined.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I think about Eroswoof now and then, Bumble was absolutely adorable, liked seeing all the pics of him!

I was thinking about how Nonnie was the day before she popped up with all thise lovely photo's.

Recently I am missing SpringerHusky's posts  

Also *swooooon* Donnie is gawwwjuss :001_wub:


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I disappeared a few months ago for a while but doubt anybody noticed   

I just thought the other day how not seen 5rivers with Sammy n Lucky, and Nellybelly but then she posted pics just today, or was it yesterday...  i lose track of time lol

I'm crap with names i usually just recognise people by their sigs or avatars, then think to myself hmm not seen that sig for a while.... but have no idea who it is :lol:


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've gotta ask and it's probably been said before but...what IS Donnie? Meant in the nicest possible way coz I think he's awesome looking but I just can't guess at what he is. Or do you not know?


1/2 Boxer, 1/4 Staffy and 1/4 EBT - Alternatively a mistake but a lovely one lol.

Sorry I've not been around I just let it tail off I was wedding and planning and now I make a hell of a a lot of things in my spare time so most internet browsing is done of my phone and is kept short and sweet.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Reverie said:


> How about DoggieBag? Haven't seen them in a while but he was quite a prolific poster when I first joined.


That was an odd one, Joey was a lovely grey, would be nice to know how they are doing. DB disappeared after some fallout with another member and he said he was some kind of secret agent style policepersonthingamajig... or something.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mophie said:


> 1/2 Boxer, 1/4 Staffy and 1/4 EBT - Alternatively a mistake but a lovely one lol.


Ah, Boxer mix would have been my guess. But those ears!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Reminds me actually I haven't seen any photos of LexiLou's chocolate girl... I like to think it was LexiLou meeting Florence that convinced her to go down the chocolate lab route but I think it was more likely SL's two gorgeous girlies who I'm sure are a far better ambassador for the breed than my poo rolling madam


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Another one I thought of the other day was Eroswoof with Bumble, what ever happened to her, she was so lovely to me when I first joined and then she disappeared


She was a nutter lmao :lol:

I've disappeared a couple of times and I don't think anyone's noticed much unless it's just to think *phew* that bitch hasn't been around in a while


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I love the community here and that you notice when people are gone! I really hope that I can end up part of it and that people would notice if I was gone and cared about my dogs as you guys seem to care about everyone's 

I really think it is so lovely :001_wub:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've gotta ask and it's probably been said before but...what IS Donnie? Meant in the nicest possible way coz I think he's awesome looking but I just can't guess at what he is. Or do you not know?
> 
> What happened to Dotte? I think that was her name and I can't remember for the life of me what her dog was called which is unusual coz I usually remember the dogs name and not the posters.


I noticed Dotte was missing a while ago but nobody seems to know why! Her little pooch was called Bryson.


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Ah, Boxer mix would have been my guess. But those ears!


The ears are his Dads, they're less solid EBT ears that flop and flap all over the plae.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Donnie's colouring is so utterly scrummy, I love brindles and he is not only part brindled but also that really rich, almost edible salted caramel colour! oooooooh he's handome isn't he!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Donnie's colouring is so utterly scrummy, I love brindles and he is not only part brindled but also that really rich, almost edible salted caramel colour! oooooooh he's handome isn't he!


Your glazing over and have a bit of drool on your chin 
But then again I think I do too.... Donnie is beautiful


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've gotta ask and it's probably been said before but...what IS Donnie? Meant in the nicest possible way coz I think he's awesome looking but I just can't guess at what he is. Or do you not know?
> 
> What happened to Dotte? I think that was her name and I can't remember for the life of me what her dog was called which is unusual coz I usually remember the dogs name and not the posters.





CavalierOwner said:


> I noticed Dotte was missing a while ago but nobody seems to know why! Her little pooch was called Bryson.


I've just tested out my newly learned stalking skills and it would appear that Dottes last activity on here was 27th Sept, so she has indeed been AWOL for a couple of months 
I wonder why?

Surely people don't actually have anything else going on in their lives other than PF?  :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Reminds me actually I haven't seen any photos of LexiLou's chocolate girl... I like to think it was LexiLou meeting Florence that convinced her to go down the chocolate lab route but I think it was more likely SL's two gorgeous girlies who I'm sure are a far better ambassador for the breed than my poo rolling madam


Well since you ask

Baby Nala









getting bigger









last week



























And Florence did influence my love of labs, throw in Indie and Tau and watching Tau's litter grow and I was smitten.........totally!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just commented on your other thread  she's gorgeous btw


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 5Rivers79 I think!
> 
> You either loved him or hated him!!
> 
> ...


That's the man! Yes, he was a character 



foxyrockmeister said:


> Where as you didn't disappear....... you just morphed :yikes: :sosp:


 I often find myself responding to posts assuming that the person remembers we've been in debates together before only to realise that they won't know that I am me  Goblin and I discussed Bulldogs and the PDE stuff until we were both blue in the face and yet they has no idea that that was me. I should probably say something.



AmberNero said:


> I think about Eroswoof now and then, Bumble was absolutely adorable, liked seeing all the pics of him!


She snuck off to another forum because this one wasn't being very friendly at the time - what us??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> That's the man! Yes, he was a character
> 
> I often find myself responding to posts assuming that the person remembers we've been in debates together before only to realise that they *won't know that I am me*  Goblin and I discussed Bulldogs and the PDE stuff until we were both blue in the face and yet they has no idea that that was me. I should probably say something.
> 
> She snuck off to another forum because this one wasn't being very friendly at the time - what us??


You were someone else? Who were you then, before you became the you you are now? Please don't tell me you're Sleeping Loin, because I think I'm already her, as do some other people


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> You were someone else? Who were you then, before you became the you you are now? Please don't tell me you're Sleeping Loin, because I think I'm already her, as do some other people


Sleeping Loin???? Really you should go to the doctors with that!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol nobody would notice if i went AWOL....i don't contribute that much 

I can't ever really remember anyone  oo i miss ridgeback05, he sometimes logs in to PM me but he's never on here anymore!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Sleeping Loin???? Really you should go to the doctors with that!!


Whoops, not the first time I've done that  spellcheck doesn't pick up the ever so slight (but significant!) difference between 'loin' & 'lion'!


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Who's that person with the little BC called April, not seen her around much lately i always thought her pics were really awesome


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Whoops, not the first time I've done that  spellcheck doesn't pick up the ever so slight (but significant!) difference between 'loin' & 'lion'!


Its fine i just won't let her.....erm i mean you.....or her or whoever live it down!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Doglets said:


> Who's that person with the little BC called April, not seen her around much lately i always thought her pics were really awesome


Tacey, think that was her name? Stunning dog & beautiful photography


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lil Doglets said:


> Who's that person with the little BC called April, not seen her around much lately i always thought her pics were really awesome


Hmmm, I know who you mean, was it Tacey or something like that 

See, it's very difficult to use my new stalking prowess without usernames, we're only any good at rememembering the dogs!!

ETA: cross posted with SS


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I've just stalked Tacey, she was on here earlier today so not AWOL 

She's obviously just not posted enough pics of the beautiful April recently!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I've just stalked Tacey, she was on here earlier today so not AWOL
> 
> She's obviously just not posted enough pics of the beautiful April recently!


I loved the phrase I just stalked such and such it makes me chuckle......FRM the official PF stalker.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I've just stalked Tacey, she was on here earlier today so not AWOL
> 
> She's obviously just not posted enough pics of the beautiful April recently!


Careful now, this newfound love of stalking is taking hold worryingly quickly, next thing you know you'll be hiding in peoples' bushes with a pair of binocs & a loosely belted raincoat


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

You know you could search the dog name you remember in the search box, find a thread where said dog was mentioned and see the username


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

ballybee said:


> lol nobody would notice if i went AWOL....i don't contribute that much
> 
> I can't ever really remember anyone  oo i miss ridgeback05, he sometimes logs in to PM me but he's never on here anymore!!!


I would I'd miss seeing Dan grow up!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I loved the phrase I just stalked such and such it makes me chuckle......FRM the official PF stalker.


Nobody is safe now  :sosp:

Afterall, I have learned stealth from the master:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Weezawoo said:


> You know you could search the dog name you remember in the search box, find a thread where said dog was mentioned and see the username


Ahhh you sound like an experienced stalker :sosp:

I've never really even looked at anyone elses profile page before now, so am having a good old nosey around now :lol:


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I've just stalked Tacey, she was on here earlier today so not AWOL
> 
> She's obviously just not posted enough pics of the beautiful April recently!


Oooh that's good then  i don't even recognise the username still  so hopeless!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I would I'd miss seeing Dan grow up!!


lol ah well i'd be missed by someone 

I don't plan on leaving here anytime soon


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh you sound like an experienced stalker :sosp:
> 
> I've never really even looked at anyone elses profile page before now, so am having a good old nosey around now :lol:


No! I haven't done the dishes or had a hoover round yet!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> No! I haven't done the dishes or had a hoover round yet!


Nothing is sacred anymore, I will be watching your every move! :ihih:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh dear, I just had a look and I had my 'about me' with only three pets on it, I have five now! Whoopsie daisy, just changed it :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

You won't even be able to take a pee without a stealthy stalker watching you.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Oh dear, I just had a look and I had my 'about me' with only three pets on it, I have five now! Whoopsie daisy, just changed it :lol:


Good point, I should change mine, not sure if I've even touched it in over a year!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

ballybee said:


> lol nobody would notice if i went AWOL....i don't contribute that much
> 
> I can't ever really remember anyone  oo i miss ridgeback05, he sometimes logs in to PM me but he's never on here anymore!!!


I would certainly miss seeing pictures of your gorgeous boys, and when Shrap's GS is in the photos too... it's lush dog overload :001_tt1:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I would certainly miss seeing pictures of your gorgeous boys, and when Shrap's GS is in the photos too... it's lush dog overload :001_tt1:


lol Dino's not been here for a while, we're seeing shrap and Dino next week for the scottish meet  I spent a few days with shrap a couple of weeks back but the weather was so horrendous i couldn't get any pics, it was Tummels first time on a train and he was excellent(i left Dan with Oh as i couldn't have managed both of them)


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh you sound like an experienced stalker :sosp:
> 
> I've never really even looked at anyone elses profile page before now, so am having a good old nosey around now :lol:


No Singing: just ummmmm......

I end up clicking people's profiles all the time on my phone when trying to select a post, it also tells you the most recent visitors to your profile in the bottom corner :ihih:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Lil Doglets said:


> Who's that person with the little BC called April, not seen her around much lately i always thought her pics were really awesome


Stacey and April are fine! I added Stacey in FB after we had a mini PF meet. Lovely girl, so friendly!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> You won't even be able to take a pee without a stealthy stalker watching you.....


All Dottie does is this on walks! Then charges up in Charlie!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

You're all safe for a while now because I'm off to bed :Yawn:

But be warned, someone is always watching you....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

What happened to the member who had Dobby, a powderpuff?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> What happened to the member who had Dobby, a powderpuff?


Now look what you've made me do, I was just off to bed but now I've had to get my stalking binoculars out again and investigate another AWOL case.....

It was Cassia with Dobby......... last activity August this year


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Right. I really am off to bed now......

But someone will be watching your every move......

:sosp:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to ask... how many of these photo's do you have? :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> What happened to the member who had Dobby, a powderpuff?


Funny you say that, I adder her on FB today, always loved her little Dobby:001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Modwyn was really active and then suddenly gone one day, account deleted .


Yeah - what happened to Modwyn? I noticed one day that their account had been deleted, why? I didn't think much of it at the time, I just presumed i'd missed yet another argument.



sailor said:


> Talking of missing/AWOL members, I still miss Shibby and wonder how she is getting on with her two pups, loved her pinky and the brains sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite often wonder how Shibby is doing! I used to talk to her a lot, really got on with her and then she just stopped posting  if anyone is in contact with her, tell her to come back!

Other people I also wonder about sometimes is MissBexi - she was the girl with 2 Bedlingtons, she was a Dog Groomer and she had an EBT that she had to rehome because of his agression issues, does anyone see her about? Also Sequeena - I know she was around for a little while again but she used to be such a prolific poster and now she's vanished - maybe she's busy with her little boy? I'm sure there's plenty of others but i've just been through my friends list and they were the ones that stood out to me as more regular members... I suppose it's just forum life, but I do miss people when they disappear, and I genuinely do worry about them!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

And where did doggiebag go? He left after we found out about Attack Mode if I remember rightly? 

I remember he used to take breaks for unspecified things (I'm sure he was a lawyer? Have I just made that up?)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to present to you, for your stalking.... 
The case of AWOL beary_clairey, a lovely lovely lady with 2 very lovely lovely dogs! 

It is always the lovely quiet ones that go AWOL undetected, but we are on to you beary_clairey, you can't hide forever


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

What about mack ? , Was it Mack his daughter was on here as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it weird whenever someone mentions a name I`m straight to the members list searching for them? :dita: 

I`m curious I might leave for a few months and see if anyone notices, doubt it 
Nah I tried to leave PF for a week lasted like a day


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You'll find a lot of the 'missing' are actually still here with new identities.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Lily must meet Dottie! All theyd do is stalk each other! Or think theyre looking in a mirror!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Haven't seen Katylou i think that is her name.She lives near me and has Pepper the miniature schnauzer.


i was thinking of little pepper the other day when i seen a little schnauzer that looked a bit like him and thought she hasn't posted in a while.

Its sad the WhipptyAmey is around much anymore, i miss her she was really nice and was super nice to me when i first joined


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> I have to ask... how many of these photo's do you have? :lol:


What photo's do you mean?










:sosp:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`m curious I might leave for a few months and see if anyone notices, doubt it
> Nah I tried to leave PF for a week lasted like a day


I left for about a month recently, just got too busy with life and wedding stuff. I dunno whether anyone noticed though.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> I would like to present to you, for your stalking....
> The case of AWOL beary_clairey, a lovely lovely lady with 2 very lovely lovely dogs!
> 
> It is always the lovely quiet ones that go AWOL undetected, but we are on to you beary_clairey, you can't hide forever


Right. I've carried out some more stealth moves, aided by the queen of stealth herself:










and have discovered that bearey_clairey was last on here at the beginning of October so has indeed been absent for too long :sosp:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

H0lly said:


> What about mack ? , Was it Mack his daughter was on here as well


Snipeblade with little Mack? and his daughter Claire 7435? Not been on since March/April this year.
Was he ill, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Is it weird whenever someone mentions a name I`m straight to the members list searching for them? :dita:
> 
> I`m curious I might leave for a few months and see if anyone notices, doubt it
> Nah I tried to leave PF for a week lasted like a day





Reverie said:


> I left for about a month recently, just got too busy with life and wedding stuff. I dunno whether anyone noticed though.


Well now I'm on the case in full stalkerish long mac and binoculars, with my trusted stealthy sidekick on board there will be no AWOL's going unnoticed...

We will be watching you!!! :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I left for about a month recently, just got too busy with life and wedding stuff. I dunno whether anyone noticed though.


Yes I did!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes I did!


Yayyy, that makes me an officially valued member, haha.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes I did!


Yep, I noticed too


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Dogless left for a week to pick up Rudi and everything went to pot! :ihih:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I left for about a month recently, just got too busy with life and wedding stuff. I dunno whether anyone noticed though.


I did - I even went a bit stalkerish and checked your OH's comic


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I left for about a month recently, just got too busy with life and wedding stuff. I dunno whether anyone noticed though.


yep i noticed too


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, I feel so popular now! Thanks guys!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> I did - I even went a bit stalkerish and checked your OH's comic


He's been so lazy with updating it recently! I clearly need to nag him more.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

finoni9 was a member who had 2 little yorkies - Rocky and Ellie, she got Ellie around the same time as I got Pippa which is why I remember. 

I PM'd her a few months back and she said she is fine, just has been busy lately but comes on here occasionally and both the dogs are great!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Reverie said:


> He's been so lazy with updating it recently! I clearly need to nag him more.


Please do nag lots  Buffy's first haircut is my favourite so far, closely followed by the man with no pants


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Snipeblade with little Mack? and his daughter Claire 7435? Not been on since March/April this year.
> Was he ill, or am I thinking of someone else?


No thats them, Wonder where they got to.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> I did - I even went a bit stalkerish and checked your OH's comic


That is very stalkerish :sosp: :sosp:

Have you been learning from the master?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Not seen Kivasmum, she had Kiva German Shepherd. She was my Secret Santa last year and Kiva was a puppy then.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I used to speak with melissa27 quite a bit via pm. She hadca rough puppy girl called rowen and a few pets.

I hope she is ok, hasnt been on in ages.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

beris said:


> Not seen Kivasmum, she had Kiva German Shepherd. She was my Secret Santa last year and Kiva was a puppy then.


My stealth stalking tells me that she was last 'active' on here on the 29th Nov, so not long ago, but hasn't actually posted anything since August....... She must be lurking..... We're on to you Kivasmum!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Well after months of being awol i see melissa was on this am.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anyone remember Walrus (I think) with a black lab? He lived near me at the time in West Yorkshire. I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

You wont catch me going awol im to much of a PF addict. Iv not seen LahLahDogs with Rufus around much lately.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Snipeblade with little Mack? and his daughter Claire 7435? Not been on since March/April this year.
> Was he ill, or am I thinking of someone else?


Yes he was ill, and I miss them both dreadfully  

Don't know what happened to them. I was having pm conversations with both and they just went.

Really quite worried about them both


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paula07 said:


> You wont catch me going awol im to much of a PF addict. Iv not seen LahLahDogs with Rufus around much lately.


She's taking a break from PF - her business went a little wild with Christmas orders so she's having a bit of time away to concentrate on her workload, hopefully she will be back before too long


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Does anyone remember Walrus (I think) with a black lab? He lived near me at the time in West Yorkshire. I always enjoyed his posts.


Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about him but now you mention him I do remember



Paula07 said:


> You wont catch me going awol im to much of a PF addict. Iv not seen LahLahDogs with Rufus around much lately.


Haha, it's very addictive isn't it! I went through a phase where I wasn't posting as much because I just had so much going on, but there was still rarely a day that past when I didn't at least just log and see what was going on!
You're right Lahlah certainly hasn't been as active on here lately as she normally is :sosp:



rona said:


> Yes he was ill, and I miss them both dreadfully
> 
> Don't know what happened to them. I was having pm conversations with both and they just went.
> 
> Really quite worried about them both


I thought I remembered something about him not being well. I really hope they are both ok.

It's funny how we all hate the 'I'm leaving' threads but then when people just vanish without explanation we worry about them


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll warn you now then I can't put up with pf on my phone. If any one wants to watch Donald grow I can add you to fb. Just send me a pm. X


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Mophie said:


> I'll warn you now then I can't put up with pf on my phone. If any one wants to watch Donald grow I can add you to fb. Just send me a pm. X


Oh noooooooooo, don't goooooooooooooo, Donnie we love yooooooooooooooooooooouuu :crying:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Paula07 said:


> You wont catch me going awol im to much of a PF addict. Iv not seen LahLahDogs with Rufus around much lately.


She is very busy with her Christmas rush with her mini dogs, she keeps posting on f/b on her lahlahdogs page showing what she's been making - bet she'll be back once she's caught up with her orders and after Christmas when she can breathe again


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

There was a lady who had a yellow lab called Benny - can't for the life of me remember the username, but she was lovely. Very active, then seemed to just disappear! Henry isn't around much any more either - another lovely lady.

Portiaa, LisaZonda and Cloud&Jays Mum have gone too


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

There was a lady who had a lovely little b & w springer bitch can't remember user name or dogs name but i know she was due to have a baby or had a baby shes not been round much and there was a another lady who had a lab and a springer again she had a baby and hasn't been round much.
I guess they are busy with the new additions.

And Marleyboy but I think she had a baby too.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> There was a lady who had a lovely little b & w springer bitch can't remember user name or dogs name but i know she was due to have a baby or had a baby shes not been round much and there was a another lady who had a lab and a springer again she had a baby and hasn't been round much.
> I guess they are busy with the new additions.
> 
> And Marleyboy but I think she had a baby too.


Leah84 she had the lab Jake and Springer Syd, She is doing well not on here often but we talk often on Facebook, If thats who you mean ?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Leah84 she had the lab Jake and Springer Syd, She is doing well not on here often but we talk often on Facebook, If thats who you mean ?


Yes thats who i meant. Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Lil Doglets said:


> Who's that person with the little BC called April, not seen her around much lately i always thought her pics were really awesome





simplysardonic said:


> Tacey, think that was her name? Stunning dog & beautiful photography





foxyrockmeister said:


> I've just stalked Tacey, she was on here earlier today so not AWOL
> 
> She's obviously just not posted enough pics of the beautiful April recently!


Aww, I'm here still!  I have a new job and um... a new boyfriend :ihih: So haven't had much time to take photos recently or post much. I quite often read the forum from my mobile phone when I'm on my lunch break, but it takes me aaages to type a message on my phone so I'm too lazy to reply to threads! 

And here's the lovely April <3


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> There was a lady who had a lovely little b & w springer bitch can't remember user name or dogs name but i know she was due to have a baby or had a baby shes not been round much and there was a another lady who had a lab and a springer again she had a baby and hasn't been round much.
> I guess they are busy with the new additions.
> 
> And Marleyboy but I think she had a baby too.


Ooh yeah, Leah84 with Syd and Jake, I bought for them in Secret Santa last year, I know she had a baby at Christmas time last year and hasn't been on here much since.

Not sure who you mean with the balck and white springer bitch, but there was someone with a black and white springer dog called Jack - was she called xXZoeXx or something like that?

Has Marleyboy had a baby? I though she was only a baby herself!!!!! How old does that make me sound :lol: Seriously though for some reaso I thought she was only about 15... whoops, sorry Marleyboy


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't seen any of SpringerHusky's posts for a while either


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SixStar said:


> There was a lady who had a yellow lab called Benny - can't for the life of me remember the username, but she was lovely. Very active, then seemed to just disappear! Henry isn't around much any more either - another lovely lady.
> 
> Portiaa, LisaZonda and Cloud&Jays Mum have gone too


That's buggin me now......... who was it with Benny??? I know exactly which dog you mean and can't for the life of me remember the owners username 

You're right about the others too.....

I might have to put my stalkers hat back on, come on stealth Lily, we have work to do!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ooh yeah, Leah84 with Syd and Jake, I bought for them in Secret Santa last year, I know she had a baby at Christmas time last year and hasn't been on here much since.
> 
> Not sure who you mean with the balck and white springer bitch, but there was someone with a black and white springer dog called Jack - was she called xXZoeXx or something like that?
> 
> Has Marleyboy had a baby? I though she was only a baby herself!!!!! How old does that make me sound :lol: Seriously though for some reaso I thought she was only about 15... whoops, sorry Marleyboy


Thats it xXZoeXx with Jack was who I was thinking of, whoops poor Jack me calling him a girl, but he was very pretty.

And yep I'm sure Marleyboy, pointermum and the lady with Dobby are all sisters, or am i making that up? and pointermum told me marleyboy had a baby.....


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Haven't seen any of SpringerHusky's posts for a while either


She left after a bit of a fallout over something to do with money (I missed the thread but heard about it afterwards)

She is in the US now with her hubby, hopefully she'll come back on one day


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Haven't seen any of SpringerHusky's posts for a while either


Springerhusky left.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Thats it xXZoeXx with Jack was who I was thinking of, whoops poor Jack me calling him a girl, but he was very pretty.
> 
> And yep I'm sure *Marleyboy, pointermum and the lady with Dobby are all sisters*, or am i making that up? and pointermum told me marleyboy had a baby.....


Really??? Well I never, you learn something new everyday! I'm clearly not very good at this stalking lark, might hang up my binoculars after all!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> That's buggin me now......... who was it with Benny??? I know exactly which dog you mean and can't for the life of me remember the owners username


Just had a nosey back and it was kaz25. Wonder where she got to.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Haven't seen any of SpringerHusky's posts for a while either


i'm friends with her on fb. she's settling into life in america with her hubby and brodie

i'm too nosey to leave. though with being back at work and getting tricky i don't get time to come on much through the day now


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Really??? Well I never, you learn something new everyday! I'm clearly not very good at this stalking lark, might hang up my binoculars after all!


See you have me doubting myself now but I know there are three members who are all sisters. I'm sure its those three, going to have a search now.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Shame SpringerHusky left, but really glad to hear she's over in the US with hubby now


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The sisters are Babycham and Cassia...who has Dobby I think???


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> You were someone else? Who were you then, before you became the you you are now? Please don't tell me you're Sleeping Loin, because I think I'm already her, as do some other people


Ohh don't worry I wasn't anybody interesting 



metaldog said:


> The sisters are Babycham and Cassia...who has Dobby I think???


Really?? I had no idea. Although thinking about it, it does make sense actually.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> She's taking a break from PF - her business went a little wild with Christmas orders so she's having a bit of time away to concentrate on her workload, hopefully she will be back before too long


I think i might recall that thread actually. Memory like a sieve i tell you!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What was the name of the girl with the Poodle? She comes and goes from PF - I can't remember her username... I think she had a number like 1982 or 1989 or something in her username. She also had a Cocker Spaniel and an Elkhound that passed away, I think the poodle was called Coco? And the Cocker was possibly called Woody? 

Anyone know who I am talking about? I would look her up but I can't remember her username for the life of me and it's bugging me!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> What was the name of the girl with the Poodle? She comes and goes from PF - I can't remember her username... I think she had a number like 1982 or 1989 or something in her username. She also had a Cocker Spaniel and an Elkhound that passed away, I think the poodle was called Coco? And the Cocker was possibly called Woody?
> 
> Anyone know who I am talking about? I would look her up but I can't remember her username for the life of me and it's bugging me!


Hmmmm  sorry can't help you there - not sure who you're talking about :sosp:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

metaldog said:


> The sisters are Babycham and Cassia...who has Dobby I think???


Really?? So where does pointermum fit in I'm sure she has a sister.........


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Really?? So where does pointermum fit in I'm sure she has a sister.........


Pointermum is definitely Cassia's sister - I did some FB stalking :lol: it's Babycham i'm not sure about! But I went and had a nosy on Cassia's profile and she has all her family listed on there, and Enzo is on one of her sisters cover photo's  .....that makes me look like such a stalker, but I didn't have a clue they were related so I had a good old snoop :lol: like I say, i'm not sure about Babycham, i'll have another nosy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Pointermum is definitely Cassia's sister - I did some FB stalking :lol: it's Babycham i'm not sure about! But I went and had a nosy on Cassia's profile and she has all her family listed on there, and Enzo is on one of her sisters cover photo's  .....that makes me look like such a stalker, but I didn't have a clue they were related so I had a good old snoop :lol: like I say, i'm not sure about Babycham, i'll have another nosy


And the prize of a pair of binocs & a creepy rain mac for PF's Stalker Of The Year 2012 goes to.........

*drumrollllllllllllllllllllllll*

........ *Tigerneko!*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Isn't Pointermum Marleyboys sister?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

This thread has prompted some serious stalkerish behaviour 

The stealth master is very proud of all your stalking techniques :lol:










Please could Babycham or Pointermum or Marleyboy or Cassia please step forward and own up as to whether you are or are not in fact related!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Isn't Pointermum Marleyboys sister?


I thought that too, but i thought she had two sisters, but maybe she has three and babycham is the other?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> And the prize of a pair of binocs & a creepy rain mac for PF's Stalker Of The Year 2012 goes to.........
> 
> *drumrollllllllllllllllllllllll*
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I just properly lol'd  

I was trying to convince myself that that level of stalkery was normal but I don't think it is  cheers for the rain mac though! I ripped my last one in the bushes outside your house 



Bjt said:


> Isn't Pointermum Marleyboys sister?


The plot thickens.... I am gonna have to put those binoculars on super zoom!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I stalked pointermum`s profile and listed as her friends are Cassia and babycham. This defo could mean something. 
Marelyboys on their too!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Since Babycham is still very much active, she should step forward and clarify!!!! :ihih:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Well I stalked pointermum`s profile and listed as her friends are Cassia and babycham. This defo could mean something.
> Marelyboys on their too!!


I bet they are allllll sisters then!

.....what if it turns out that we are actually ALL related to each other?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> This thread has prompted some serious stalkerish behaviour
> 
> The stealth master is very proud of all your stalking techniques :lol:
> 
> ...


Are you sure Lily doesn't just have detachable legs, she's got more legless pics than she does with legs :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I bet they are allllll sisters then!
> 
> .....what if it turns out that we are actually ALL related to each other?!


If we were all related... I`d run a mile


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Are you sure Lily doesn't just have detachable legs, she's got more legless pics than she does with legs :lol:


:lol: I guess that's the benefit of having very short legs - it's very easy to tuck them under you and go into 'stealth mode' in a nano second.

I've often wondered what Lily's unique physique would be good for.......... clearly she is a natural private detective 

It doesn't matter how long it takes, she will wait.... always extraordinarily well camouflaged and simply 'merging' into her surroundings like the stealth master that she is!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im pretty sure its pointermum, cassia and marleyboy are sisters and babycham is very good friends


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh! you loverly little snoops!  I think Pointermum, Cassia and Marlyboy are all sisters.

Forgotten~myth and Tazzer where sisters too aren't they? 

And what ever happened to Gopher with Bingo the little Shih Tzu that one that received some horrific injuries from an attack from another pooch


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Im pretty sure its pointermum, cassia and marleyboy are sisters and babycham is very good friends


I am absolutely amazed by that! Isn't it also Marleyboy that met her OH on here and recently had a baby with him? They are an entire PF family


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Ooh! you loverly little snoops!  I think Pointermum, Cassia and Marlyboy are all sisters.
> 
> Forgotten~myth and Tazzer where sisters too aren't they?
> 
> And what ever happened to Gopher with Bingo the little Shih Tzu that one that received some horrific injuries from an attack from another pooch


It _think_ Forgotten Myth is Tazzers mum.... but I might be totally wrong, and if I am - then I apologise SO much :lol: :lol: is Forgotten Myth the lady with the Irish Red and White Setters and the Wolfhound? if it is, then I saw her from behind and her IRWS's bums at a country fair once :lol: if I am thinking of the right people, then F~M's OH is also a member on here, and they are both teachers..... but I could be getting them totally mixed up with someone else!

Who else has relatives on PF? I know Janice199's daughter is/was on here, Claire's hubby Barney used to be on here and devil-dogz's mum used to have an account here too.... but who else is related?!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> It _think_ Forgotten Myth is Tazzers mum.... but I might be totally wrong, and if I am - then I apologise SO much :lol: :lol: is Forgotten Myth the lady with the Irish Red and White Setters and the Wolfhound? if it is, then I saw her from behind and her IRWS's bums at a country fair once :lol: if I am thinking of the right people, then F~M's OH is also a member on here, and they are both teachers..... but I could be getting them totally mixed up with someone else!
> 
> Oops i cant remember their pooches
> 
> Who else has relatives on PF? I know Janice199's daughter is/was on here, Claire's hubby Barney used to be on here and devil-dogz's mum used to have an account here too.... but who else is related?!


...................


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> ...................


I am the official PF stalker/fact machine


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I am the official PF stalker/fact machine


Hahaha!! you go hun  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Alaun is F~M's mum, & I _think_ CheatingRabbit is her dad


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Alaun is F~M's mum, & I _think_ CheatingRabbit is her dad


THAT'S THE ONES!!!!

See, i'm not that much of a stalker after all


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you remember that a**hole from Somerset with the 2 horrible Jack Russell's? 
She was awful!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Do you remember that a**hole from Somerset with the 2 horrible Jack Russell's?
> She was awful!


Hell yes, horrid woman!

Only joking :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Do you remember that a**hole from Somerset with the 2 horrible Jack Russell's?
> She was awful!


Careful, I think she might still be lurking around here somewhere....

My stealthy sidekick can sense the presence of one of her horrible dogs 










Oh no, that's just Lily again!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Do you remember that a**hole from Somerset with the 2 horrible Jack Russell's?
> She was awful!


Was she one of those flippin mosher things with all the dirty piercings? I bet she's in prison now for setting her Jack Russells on old ladies rrr:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Hell yes, horrid woman!
> 
> Only joking :lol:


No no! I agree, something about her made me sick...


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Was she one of those flippin mosher things with all the dirty piercings? I bet she's in prison now for setting her Jack Russells on old ladies rrr:


Yeah she is! Those nasty piercings in her nose like a bull. Common as muck! I heard she got locked up inside for that but her two amazingly trained dogs sniffed her our and dug out an escape tunnel! Wow, she had them trained...



foxyrockmeister said:


> Careful, I think she might still be lurking around here somewhere....
> 
> My stealthy sidekick can sense the presence of one of her horrible dogs
> 
> ...


LMFAO! Lily is TOO funny and cute! The same pose in different locations! She could be the one to take the wrap for Dottie when she has to do time for crimes against humanity.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Thats it xXZoeXx with Jack was who I was thinking of, whoops poor Jack me calling him a girl, but he was very pretty.
> 
> And yep I'm sure Marleyboy, pointermum and the lady with Dobby are all sisters, or am i making that up? and pointermum told me marleyboy had a baby.....


:lol: at you lot stalking and on FB also rrr:

Yes Marleyboy and Cassia are my sisters, Babycham is friends with us all and we meet up with the dogs a few times a year ..................i hope that clears that up :laugh:

Marleyboy has a new baby who is 6 weeks old, she is not on here soo much now as she i think she is happier in life and doesn't need PF to fill her days like when she joined after the death of her finance  It's lovely that she met her new man through here who is lovely and they have the most amazingly cute baby 

Cassia goes through fazes of obsessing about things and PF is now not on the list :lol:

Me well i'm the original out of the 3 and still addicted , mainly due to hubs long working hours and being a stay at home mum now


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: at you lot stalking and on FB also rrr:
> 
> Yes Marleyboy and Cassia are my sisters, Babycham is friends with us all and we meet up with the dogs a few times a year ..................i hope that clears that up :laugh:
> 
> ...


Aha! So now we know 
I had no idea and am now wondering who else is related to each other on here...... :sosp:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm related to Matty1878  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm married to PerfectPixiePoker, but he never really posts except to PM me to come to bed :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: at you lot stalking and on FB also rrr:
> 
> Yes Marleyboy and Cassia are my sisters, Babycham is friends with us all and we meet up with the dogs a few times a year ..................i hope that clears that up :laugh:
> 
> ...


Phew i thought i was going insane....either that or it was all going to turn out we are all related......which is scary!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm married to PerfectPixiePoker, but he never really posts except to PM me to come to bed :lol:


oooohhh errrr missus!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> :lol: at you lot stalking and on FB also rrr:
> 
> Yes Marleyboy and Cassia are my sisters, Babycham is friends with us all and we meet up with the dogs a few times a year ..................i hope that clears that up :laugh:
> 
> ...


Well, that clears that up :thumbup:

I'm glad Marleyboy is happier now, congratulations on her baby/your little niece or nephew 

I would never have guessed you 3 were related, I never knew until this thread popped up 

I have Cassia on FB (as you have probably realised :lol: :lol: :lol and she is lovely, it's a shame she's not around any more!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Yes Marleyboy and Cassia are my sisters, Babycham is friends with us all and we meet up with the dogs a few times a year ..................i hope that clears that up :laugh:


So that must mean you live quite close to Babycham?? I am sensing a meet up once I eventually, finally, one day have a pup 



simplysardonic said:


> I'm married to PerfectPixiePoker, but he never really posts except to PM me to come to bed :lol:


............................ Are you 'Pixie'? :ihih: Ahem.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm married to PerfectPixiePoker, but he never really posts except to PM me to come to bed :lol:


HAHAHAHA!! priceless  x


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> ............................ Are you 'Pixie'? :ihih: Ahem.


She's obviously PerfectPixie! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wherever you are, whatever you're doing, SOMEONE is watching you :sosp:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Wherever you are, whatever you're doing, SOMEONE is watching you :sosp:


She's not wrong. Might want to double check some of your old photos...! (sorry Dogless)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*scans the room for stealth Lily* :sosp:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

This might have to be my all time favourite thread and why... Because I LOVE stealth Lilly :001_wub:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> She's not wrong. Might want to double check some of your old photos...! (sorry Dogless)


Brilliant!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

She's watching you....


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

blending in to her surroundings like a master of disguise 










I haven't even posted half of the 'stealth' pics I have yet!!!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

You ought to do a 'Wheres Lily' book for littl'uns where Lily is stalking somewhere in the pic!
Or a Stalker's calendar!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Luz said:


> You ought to do a 'Wheres Lily' book for littl'uns where Lily is stalking somewhere in the pic!
> Or a Stalker's calendar!


Bizarrely enough I had the exact same thought earlier!! :lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Funnily enough I showed OH the latest Stalker Lily pics as he likes them too - although usually he is quite dismissive of _'DOGBOOK'_ He said 'She could do a book....'


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Luz said:


> You ought to do a 'Wheres Lily' book for littl'uns where Lily is stalking somewhere in the pic!
> Or a Stalker's calendar!





foxyrockmeister said:


> Bizarrely enough I had the exact same thought earlier!! :lol:


sorry, couldn't help myself 

*WHERE'S LILY?*


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> sorry, couldn't help myself
> 
> *WHERE'S LILY?*


Found her


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> sorry, couldn't help myself
> 
> *WHERE'S LILY?*


Hahahaha!!

Brilliant 

I found her too :thumbup:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I found her too! Brilliant.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I often wonder about JSR and how her pack are. She did such good work and was a really prominent advocate of rescues. 

Sallyanne was also a frequent poster when I arrived. 
Roobster2010
MissG
Jayzee 
Amy&Ted
Lulu's Owner- I wonder about her elderly yorkie, hope she is Ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

I wonder where xkimxo got to


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone I haven't seen for ages... I can't remember her name but she had a pretty Staffy with a twinkling tiara. Anyone remember?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Luz said:


> Someone I haven't seen for ages... I can't remember her name but she had a pretty Staffy with a twinkling tiara. Anyone remember?


I think that was staffygurl


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Iv not seen the girl with stanley and hooch the staffies around for a while. I think thats their names. Lovely dogs.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Paula07 said:


> Iv not seen the girl with stanley and hooch the staffies around for a while. I think thats their names. Lovely dogs.


Michele is quite active on fb and her pups all look fantastic. (So you dont worry ;-) ) She isnt on pf a huge amount I dont think.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> Someone I haven't seen for ages... I can't remember her name but she had a pretty Staffy with a twinkling tiara. Anyone remember?





bearcub said:


> I think that was staffygurl


27-10-2012 was the last time she was on.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Michele is quite active on fb and her pups all look fantastic. (So you dont worry ;-) ) She isnt on pf a huge amount I dont think.


Aw im pleased her boys are well. They are so stunning.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who misses Georgee?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Where is Doggiebag ??


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

redginald said:


> Where is Doggiebag ??





Reverie said:


> How about DoggieBag? Haven't seen them in a while but he was quite a prolific poster when I first joined.





AngelEyes92 said:


> And where did doggiebag go? He left after we found out about Attack Mode if I remember rightly?
> 
> I remember he used to take breaks for unspecified things (I'm sure he was a lawyer? Have I just made that up?)


This was really weird! :sosp: Last I remember.... DoggieBag had been accused of being AttackMode which was refuted. A few weeks later DB posted a thread saying AM had died. Everyone posted commiserations, then someone said it was all a bit suspicious as DB had actually been thought to be AM. Thread disappeared. Then DB disappeared. :sosp:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I often wonder where Archielee is and how her lovely KK's are?

Seems she has not been on since August, so hope she is ok!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Luz said:


> This was really weird! :sosp: Last I remember.... DoggieBag had been accused of being AttackMode which was refuted. A few weeks later DB posted a thread saying AM had died. Everyone posted commiserations, then someone said it was all a bit suspicious as DB had actually been thought to be AM. Thread disappeared. Then DB disappeared. :sosp:


I found it weird too, the rip attack mode thread has gone. I won't post my thoughts on it in case im wrong, but that was very strange


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

And where is Househens????


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

and Lisazonda ?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

archiebaby she had french bulldogs and was building a new house


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Luz said:


> And where is Househens????


Househens has left, I PM'd her as was missing her posts.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bagrat said:


> Househens has left, I PM'd her as was missing her posts.


Really, that's a real shame, I enjoyed their posts


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What about Tula&Ivorcavies?,haven't seen them in a long time.


----------

